# برنامه نویسی با محصولات مایکروسافت > برنامه نویسی مبتنی بر Microsoft .Net Framework > WCF , Web Services , .Net Remoting >  مقاله در مورد وب سرويس

## shokoofeh68

اگر كسي مقاله خوب و اكسپ شده در دانشگا هاي معتبر خارجي در مورد وب سرويس يا هوش مصنوعي(مربوط به درس شيوه ارايه مطالب) يا هر مقاله اي كه مربوط به اين درس باشه كه جذاب است رو اينجا بزاره ممنون ميشم//زبان اصلي باشه//

----------


## m1vahid

http://forum.majidonline.com/showthread.php?t=86026

----------


## m1vahid

http://www.developercenter.ir/forum/...ead.php?t=1088

----------


## xamfia

اینم یه مقاله کامل و جامع که امیدوارم بدردتون بخوره
https://barnamenevis.org/showthread.php?t=152755

----------

